
Ask HN: How to scale? - ramadis
I&#x27;m starting a new project, a mobile app. I created a db in postgres, used Node for the backend, and I&#x27;m currently hosting everything in heroku.<p>I was just wondering if this setup is able to scale, or if only a few users (maybe a couple hundreds) will be enough to take down the service.
======
borplk
Don't overthink it even with un-optimized code you can get far with a beefy
server.

In general the rule of thumb is that by the time you have scaling problems you
will already be popular enough that it will no longer be a problem.

------
metalmanac
There is no point in speculating whether it will scale or not, take a data
driven approach and load test your setup to find out.

------
jlgaddis

      -EMOREINFO

